# 10, both gender, Altoona/Des Moines, Iowa



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: Iowa
City/Town: Altoona/Des Moines
Number of rats:10
Gender:Both
Age(s):6 days
Name(s):
Colours:unknown probably brown and white
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming:new babies
Temperament:
Medical problems:
Will the group be split:yes
Transport available:no
Other:
URL of Picturesassword is glinda http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g47/gijopuppy/Lillian-1st litter/ 
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:$5
available in the end of march


----------



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

updated pictures! 3/3/08


----------



## Sweetpea (Dec 20, 2007)

I live within a few miles of there. Unfortunately, with the ones I have I'm just not able to take any at this time. 

For future reference...are there any breeders in the area? I've searched and can't find any listings.


----------



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

no luck. i searched for 2 hours including surrounding states and found nothing up to date. i did just get a hairless and a dumbo from petsmart in ankeny tho. they have good everything and i highly reccomend them. their employees love the rats and play with them a lot. the rats are very tame and sweet.


----------



## Sweetpea (Dec 20, 2007)

The PetSmart in West Des Moines is also a wonderful store. The employees there seem to truly enjoy the animals.
Interestingly, as I was talking to an employee (as she was cuddling a little rattie), I was told that the PetSmarts are single sex stores and that all the ones in our area are female only. I wonder if this is just an Iowa thing.

As a side note, this store also has a pet hospital and the vet is wonderful with rats. I've even converted a couple to the vet assistants who were at first a bit apprehensive about handling my boys into rat lovers. LOL


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Sweetpea said:


> The PetSmart in West Des Moines is also a wonderful store. The employees there seem to truly enjoy the animals.
> Interestingly, as I was talking to an employee (as she was cuddling a little rattie), I was told that the PetSmarts are single sex stores and that all the ones in our area are female only. I wonder if this is just an Iowa thing.
> 
> As a side note, this store also has a pet hospital and the vet is wonderful with rats. I've even converted a couple to the vet assistants who were at first a bit apprehensive about handling my boys into rat lovers. LOL


Same here, mine all have girls only. To get a boy rat at Petsmart I'd have to go pretty far. Which is cool cause girls rock


----------



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

jesirose said:


> Sweetpea said:
> 
> 
> > The PetSmart in West Des Moines is also a wonderful store. The employees there seem to truly enjoy the animals.
> ...


lol ya im not sure why they dont sell boys. it does seem like a good thing tho so people dont breed them. the hairless i got is so cute and very nice. she likes to cuddle to keep warm. any suggestions for keeping her warm when im not there?


----------

